# Tempermental Idle



## '90Maxima (Aug 16, 2004)

I have an odd problem with my vg30e, most of the time it idles normaly (1500rpm in P or N and 900-1000rpm in drive) but sometimes it idles very low (like 500rpm in P or N and nearly dies or just plain dies when i put it in Reverse or drive) I need to keep my foot on slightly on the accelerator to stop it from stalling at the lights or just going around the corner (which is a pain when the wheel stiffens up) this will happen at any time hot or cold sometimes last (or stay in one of these two modes) for a couple of days/weeks or hours/minutes it doesn't seem to have any pattern to it!, it will change from normal/lowrevs during driving or after a stop at the shop. Can anyone offer me any info on what might be wrong?, local mechanics dont know unless they see my wallet. ANY help would be great, :cheers:


----------



## JaGz120 (May 5, 2004)

I've had a problem like that, check your spark plugs, and ECCM, make sure their not losing power anywhere. Right after my car got out of the shop my mechanic told me that the plugs needed to be replaced and that my car might stall out. Check those out first.


----------



## trong_l (Aug 26, 2004)

*Idle Problems*

I'd had same problem with my 88 300zx, check the electrical connector to Air Pressure Regulator. I don't know for sure if Max got one, but ZX has Cylinder Head Temp. Sensor, that could be the culprit too.


----------

